# Free medication?



## jewley99 (28 Jan 2010)

I read on another irish forum that people were able to get their antidepessants free if a psychiatrist at the local mental health clinic wrote the prescription. These people do not have a medical card.

I attend the mental health clinic every month and the psychiatrist writes my script but I am always charged for my meds.

Anyone know what the story is here?


----------



## Protocol (29 Jan 2010)

[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]


----------



## smiley (9 Feb 2010)

jewley99 said:


> I read on another irish forum that people were able to get their antidepessants free if a psychiatrist at the local mental health clinic wrote the prescription. These people do not have a medical card.
> 
> I attend the mental health clinic every month and the psychiatrist writes my script but I am always charged for my meds.
> 
> Anyone know what the story is here?



I'm sorry. This is very much untrue.


----------

